# Common SE-R Problems



## Osiris1012 (Nov 20, 2004)

Hello,
I have just started looking at new cars and I test drove the SE-R SpecV yesterday. I was very impressed with the way the car drove and such but wanted to know if there were any major engine problems that the car may have down the road. Please post any of the problems you've had with your car and any of the potential ones that you know of. Thanks.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

I personly think the car is loaded with problems.

Problems Iv'e had.

Paint issues
Clunky ass transmission. Nissan tells me that it is normal
break rotors warp early (no racing)
suspention wears out quickly (no racing)
mold in the AC system

Other problems I've read about, but havn't had myself.

water in the trunk
pre-cat failure/ oil consumption

I personly belive that the Spec V is the worst boy toy car on the road. Build quality is piss poor at best. Maybe the MSP is worse because they rushed everything and had God only knows how many ECU upgrades the car had and they used a intercooler from a cracker jack box.

On the other hand, many owners love the spec v and have great luck with it. 04s should be better then a 03, but I myself will never take that risk again. Also, make sure you really really want one. They loose value FAST!!!!!! Owning a new Nissan has turned me in to a Honda lover.

:BASH MODE OFF


----------



## nissanpirate (Dec 20, 2003)

Osiris1012 said:


> Hello,
> I have just started looking at new cars and I test drove the SE-R SpecV yesterday. I was very impressed with the way the car drove and such but wanted to know if there were any major engine problems that the car may have down the road. Please post any of the problems you've had with your car and any of the potential ones that you know of. Thanks.


Well, I got my '02 spec about a year and a half ago and this is my list of either recalls or probs that I have had or heard about:

Bad Syncros (only on the '02s though): got new tranny from Nissan
Head shields rattled a lot: got fixed for free
starter broke: fixed for free
the stock header can mess up your car (think that there might be a recall on that sometime)
another thing made my friends car just strait up quit on him on the road, it was a recall that he just had not done yet though.

I think thats it. Most of the stuff that happens to SE-R's will happen while you have your warranty and if your dealer is as cool as mine, they get it done fast (full tranny swap in 2 days). 
Its a great car though, I'm sure you will be happy with it if you decide to get one.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I havent had a single problem (all recalls completed) and I'm at about 25,000 miles. My car is an 02 SE-R (non Spec V). If you are looking at an 04/05, the cars are very reliable. The engine is generally reliable if treated properly. Switching tranny fluid to Redline is a must, it makes a huge difference in the way the car shifts. If you are looking a used 02/03, you have to be a little more weary, some but not all have had problems. The SE-R responds very well to bolt ons, it would be fast but you can make her pretty quick on her feet. 185 WHP is acheivable with bolt ons and the tuner market has really been growing for these lately. The car should really be given 91+ octane gas. That's about all I can think of. If your looking for a fun, quick car at a good price, this is by all means the way to go.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

^^ Ditto, loved my Spec


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

caveman said:


> I personly think the car is loaded with problems.
> 
> Problems Iv'e had.
> 
> ...




maybe your spec v is a bad apple or the dealership completey sucks and ripped you off.
go to the dealership and let them know what's up.
:thumbup:


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

initial V said:


> maybe your spec v is a bad apple or the dealership completey sucks and ripped you off.
> go to the dealership and let them know what's up.
> :thumbup:


If it was that simple, things would be taken care of by now. I'll update when it is all said and done because action is being taken now, but it wasn't a matter of just letting Nissan know how I feel.

Yes, I did get a very rotten apple, but Nissan had no intention of taking care of the problem. They wanted to srug it off. Let us eat the cost of a lemon.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Osiris1012 said:


> Hello,
> I have just started looking at new cars and I test drove the SE-R SpecV yesterday. I was very impressed with the way the car drove and such but wanted to know if there were any major engine problems that the car may have down the road. Please post any of the problems you've had with your car and any of the potential ones that you know of. Thanks.


If you drove the '05, as far as I know, that's a pretty solid Spec compared to the older models. I would say that you would be doing okay if you got one. The older QR's have had some problems, but there are a LOT of owners that haven't had problems, especially with '04-'05 models.


----------



## gwHype (Nov 21, 2004)

The main concern with any Spec IMO is the PreCat failure. However, this is solved easily with an aftermarket header.

I have had my spec for almost a year and it is 100% problem free due to plain ole' TLC.....which is a must for any car IMO.


----------



## Maxwell31 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a 04 SE-R non spec and here are my problems so far:

1. Factory alarm won't work if parked on a incline of "any" kind.

2. Additional 12V output (used for cell phone charging) not working.

3. Have to giggle the key in ignition to start my car sometimes.

That's it for now. I'm kind of worried since I just got this car in August and only has four thousand and change miles on it. I don't race either. Thank God for warranties!

Just do your homework and you should be good.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I bought a new 02 in March of 02, and have had no issues w/mine. I use premium every fill up, change the oil every 3k miles, got all the recalls done, and basically don't drive the piss out of it. I do drive aggressively now and then, occasionally hitting the rev limiter, but it is less than once a month. 

Break in is essential.


----------



## bkeasley (Feb 2, 2004)

I like my spec the only real problem i have is my cai is zip tied cause the mount broke other than that no problems.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

ive got an 04 had it for one year and 8 days with 18200 miles so far. i drove the darn thing from coast to coast this past summer and i have had no mechanical problems so far. yes the tranny is a little clunky and yes the paint sucks but other than that i really cant complain. i dont know about getting 180whp out of one with just boltons though.


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Love My 04*

Got the 1st Sunburst to come to the Dealer. After 7000 miles, many mods, and some common sence, I have had no problems and the car rips. I drive it aggresively. I heard through the service manager that alot of the past issues were straightened out. The mods are all bolt on. AEM cai, DCsports header, 5Zigen exhaust (no cat), lowered 1.8" with Progress springs and sway bar. Car handles great. I'm waiting for a complete (tested) turbo kit to come out. Also waiting for a reworked ECU. I'm in no hurry though. I want to do it right the first time.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ralphie, there are 2 complete and tested turbo kits already out, proven, and safe.

i suggest you go to the forced induction forum and read the stickies.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

chimmike said:


> ralphie, there are 2 complete and tested turbo kits already out, proven, and safe.
> 
> i suggest you go to the forced induction forum and read the stickies.


i think he means a tested kit with proven everyday driving abilities(one with say 10,20 or 30k miles behind them)

hey mike how did you become a know it all if you dont even own a spec? :dumbass:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

droppinbottom said:


> i think he means a tested kit with proven everyday driving abilities(one with say 10,20 or 30k miles behind them)
> 
> hey mike how did you become a know it all if you dont even own a spec? :dumbass:


Their are definately 2 tested kits that do have logged miles. Their are a few guys on the V board who have had PTI kits for well over 10k miles and no problems (they run about 7-8 PSI and dyno roughly 250 WHP, give or take a few), and IIRC SSR and FIR both make kits which people seem to like too and FIR has built up a QR that dynoed over 400 WHP (this is obviously not stock internals [and this is not the one that broke] lol).


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Their are definately 2 tested kits that do have logged miles. Their are a few guys on the V board who have had PTI kits for well over 10k miles and no problems (they run about 7-8 PSI and dyno roughly 250 WHP, give or take a few), and IIRC SSR and FIR both make kits which people seem to like too and FIR has built up a QR that dynoed over 400 WHP (this is obviously not stock internals [and this is not the one that broke] lol).


 i know about nortlandt's motor and i also know it is on e-bay for sale. i wouldnt call 10k miles +/- a really proven kit in the long run.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

maybe not but it is better than nothing...our cars havent really been out long enough to have the full R&D, comsumption and usage for an extended period yet. heh, not many specs have over 36k miles on them yet, so once everyone's warranty dies and once they get popular as used cars, then i think we will start seeing more info on turbocharged QRs.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

droppinbottom said:


> i know about nortlandt's motor and i also know it is on e-bay for sale. i wouldnt call 10k miles +/- a really proven kit in the long run.



if anything's gonna happen to a turbo kit, it's very likely that (given settings kept the same) it would have happened within the first 10k.


----------



## Ralphieboy57 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Thankyou Chimike!*



chimmike said:


> ralphie, there are 2 complete and tested turbo kits already out, proven, and safe.
> 
> i suggest you go to the forced induction forum and read the stickies.


Thanks Bro. I checked them out and I'm ready to pull the trigger. I almost went with nitrous. But the turbo won out. All I need is my Tax $$$ and I'll make my move. I realized that I would need a couple G's more to get the stroked rods and pistons kit. I heard that they are a must for boost over 8 psi. I'll keep you posted.

Ralphieboy.


----------

